# Creepy clowns!



## Carol (Oct 21, 2014)

Something that has started in California is proceeding to sweep the nation....people dressing up as creepy clowns and sometimes going about with baseball bats.

Now, I can understand that some people do things that other folks don't like.  A city near me, for example, is doing a Zombie Walk this weekend.  Its part of a promotion for in-town businesses, and while it certainly isn't my cup of tea, I see no harm in it.  

But a creepo clown going around my neighborhood, or even coming up to me, with a baseball bat?  Not so cool.

What are your thoughts about creepy clowns, and if you have kids of you own (or kids as your students), what are you telling them about this trend (if anything)?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 21, 2014)

Frankly, if a creepy clown approached me armed with a baseball bat (and I was unable to maintain a safe distance between us), they'd likely find themselves looking down a barrel. And not the kind that rodeo clowns use to escape bulls.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 21, 2014)

Is there a point to it? I don't think I'd appreciate a clown with a baseball bat approaching me or my family.


----------



## Carol (Oct 21, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Is there a point to it? I don't think I'd appreciate a clown with a baseball bat approaching me or my family.



Apparantly its some reference to a TV show, and the clowns are copycats just trying to play a prank.  

However, I don't think I could tell the difference between a copycat trying to play a prank and some deranged individual that (ahem) doesn't exactly have my best interests at heart.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 21, 2014)

Carol said:


> Apparantly its some reference to a TV show, and the clowns are copycats just trying to play a prank.
> 
> However, I don't think I could tell the difference between a copycat trying to play a prank and some deranged individual that (ahem) doesn't exactly have my best interests at heart.




Creepy Clown Sightings Spread Across Nation - ABC News

Some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Buka (Oct 21, 2014)

I never liked clowns as a kid. As an adult - clowns are mimes with an eight ball in their sock.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 21, 2014)

Seems like just photos.


----------



## blindsage (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 22, 2014)

Carol said:


> Something that has started in California is proceeding to sweep the nation....people dressing up as creepy clowns and sometimes going about with baseball bats.
> 
> Now, I can understand that some people do things that other folks don't like.  A city near me, for example, is doing a Zombie Walk this weekend.  Its part of a promotion for in-town businesses, and while it certainly isn't my cup of tea, I see no harm in it.
> 
> ...



All clowns are creepy.


----------



## Paul_D (Oct 22, 2014)

This is going on in the UK as well although thankfully sans the baseball bat, the one I read about is carrying a balloon.  I never understood why people didn't like clowns, they don't bother me.  

As long as they don't invade my personal space (and weren't carrying a baseball/cricket bat) then I don't; have a problem, but then that goes for anyone, clown or not


----------



## Zero (Nov 6, 2014)

Is this thing a very belated or re-hashed go at copying the Clown Gang, that went around with baseball bats, from "The Warriors" (great book and movie by the way), or is something new driving this?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2014)

Carol said:


> Something that has started in California is proceeding to sweep the nation....people dressing up as creepy clowns and sometimes going about with baseball bats.
> 
> Now, I can understand that some people do things that other folks don't like.  A city near me, for example, is doing a Zombie Walk this weekend.  Its part of a promotion for in-town businesses, and while it certainly isn't my cup of tea, I see no harm in it.
> 
> ...



:hmm: creepy clown approaches me and/or my family with a baseball bat..... a line form high plains drifter comes to mind...the one he said when the guy approached him with a knife "You're going to look pretty silly with that knife _*sticking out*_ of your......." just change knife to bat and you get the idea


----------



## pgsmith (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry,
  When I read the thread title, I thought someone had met my boss!

  Carry on ...


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2014)

Zero said:


> Is this thing a very belated or re-hashed go at copying the Clown Gang, that went around with baseball bats, from "The Warriors" (great book and movie by the way), or is something new driving this?



Warriors...come out to play.....  

It was something new, or at least as new as such a thing could be.    Apparently this originally stemmed from a TV show called American Horror Story which features/featured some creepy clowns (never seen it myself) and this inspired the guy in California to go looking for his 15 minutes of fame


----------



## drop bear (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Takai (Nov 6, 2014)

drop bear said:


>



Some I think that this I would only feel comfortable with this scene if I was looking through Mil-Spec reticle.


----------

